# Thought for the day--The Bathtub Test



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

*The Bathtub Test*

During a visit to the mental asylum, I asked the director "How do you determine whether or not a patient should be institutionalized?" "Well", he said, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to drain the bathtub." "Oh, I understand." I said. "A normal person would use the bucket because it's bigger than the spoon or teacup." "No", replied the director. "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a bed near the window?"

Always fun to start the day with a little humor. Retyped from facebook.

Ralph


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL...Thanks a bunch...after the week I have had, that made my day


----------

